# Injector SES



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

I'm getting a P02CF-00 Cylinder 2 injector exceeded maximum learning limit.

Car seems to drive fine and has no lack of power. Any ideas?

Also, just confirming via this picture that #2 is the 2nd from the left?


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Yes that is injector #2. The cylinder closest to the belt is #1 and they are numbered sequentially from there.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

There's very little information about this code or condition online. But what I'm finding is 'replace the injector'.

If I do that, should I just do all 4? It looks like a very simple job, just costly.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Is it implying that the injector is being commanded to spray the maximum amount of fuel allowed by the ECM? That's what I'm kind of getting out of it, at least. 

Do you smell fuel at all?


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

No fuel smell, though sometimes, maybe once or twice i month, I get a quick wiff of diesel but its' not consistent.

I cleared the code and it came back on after a few restarts.

I looked at live data today and nothing seemed out of the ordinary. Balance is within a percent or so, nothing else stands out.


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

I'd swap injector 1 with injector 2 and see if the code follows the injector or stays with the cylinder.

Carefully inspect the connector on the harness for any signs of corrosion or sockets that don't look right. Also inspect the injector for the same.

Hopefully the code follows the injector.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Here's what service data says. I don't have a way to do a fuel injector reset. But a guy on YouTube showed replacing the injectors and he said he didn't do any programming. Based on this, I may just drive the tank empty and fill up somewhere else to see what happens.

DTCs P02CD, P02CF, P02D1 and P02D3 are Type B DTCs.
Conditions for Clearing the DTC
DTCs P02CD, P02CF, P02D1 and P02D3 are Type B DTCs.
Diagnostic Aids
This Diagnostic parameter is stored in the ECM over a period of time. Time to set this DTC may take
several drive cycles.
Contaminated or improper fuel quality may cause this DTC to set.
Worn base engine components or differences in cylinder compression may cause this DTC to set.
If the DTC is cleared without resetting the injection timing corrections a pending DTC will be set without
illuminating the MIL until the next key cycle.

1. Verify the proper fuel is used. Refer to Fuel System Specifications and Contaminants-in-Fuel
Diagnosis .
2. Verify there are no aftermarket performance enhancing devices installed on the vehicle.
3. Perform the Fuel Injector Correction Reset for the appropriate fuel injector. Refer to Fuel Injector
Correction Reset .
4. Perform the Crankshaft Position Reluctor Wheel Learn. Refer to Crankshaft Position Reluctor Wheel
Learn .
5. Perform the Fuel Injector Timing Learn to verify that the DTC does not set. Refer to Fuel Injector
Timing Learn .
If DTC sets
Refer to Circuit/System Testing.
If DTC does not set
6. All OK.
Circuit/System Testing
1. Perform a engine compression test. Refer to Engine Compression Test .
If engine compression is not within specification
Repair as necessary.
If engine compression is within specification
2. Replace the appropriate Q17 Fuel Injector.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Quick update

Light went out today and stayed out through several restarts and around 60 miles. Then it came back on. Good news the light goes out when the problem goes away, so I think I can just put a new injector in without doing any resets/reprogramming.

The service data says it's either a fuel issue, a bad injector, or a catastrophic engine failure (loss of compression). I know for certain it's not #3 because the car still hauls ass when I tell it to and there would be other signs of a major issue.

However, looking at my $50 WalMart dongle app, I found this menu under service which I think is what I need to do the relearn if I want to try that first. This thing keeps impressing me every time I use it.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Well the past few days have been fun.

Friday after work I drove it as empty as possible and filled up at a different place in case I was getting bad fuel (service data point 1). Drove about 50 miles SES stayed on. Car sat all day Saturday. Sunday morning, went out and warmed it up and did the fuel injector correction reset and was able to clear the SES. Did about 15 starts and drove the car around 20 miles or so and the light didn't come back on.

This morning driving in, after about 25 miles, I got the Exhaust Fluid Quality Low display with the countdown of death. Never saw that before on my car. About 10 miles later it went out. Drove another 70-80 miles and it never came back on and everything seems fine.

So I don't know what's going on. I'm wondering if I have a leaky injector. I've been meaning to do another Blackstone test. I think I'll do that and see if I have any fuel in the oil, even though the level doesn't seem to be going up it will make me feel better.

FYI just about 194,000 miles incase you are wonder.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Update on this issue.

Never saw the Exhaust Fluid Quality Low again.

The SES for the injector came and went over the week of the 15th. By that weekend it came on and stayed on and never went out again.

I put a new injector in it today and did another injector reset. So far after about 40 miles and several restarts the light hasn't come back on. Installed injector and didn't find any leaks but did have a small leak appear after driving for awhile. Got that tightened back down.

Overall, the job was surprisingly easy. Believe it or not the hardest part was getting the black low pressure return lines off. I did snap a piece off due to old plastic but it still clips on and won't pull off so I'm not worried about it. Also taped a piece of vacuum hose up to a shop vac to get all of the dirt out of the injector tube which was pretty full of sand. Worked really well.

I'll give another update at the end of the week. I'm pretty sure if the issue still persist it will come back on in a few days.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Week later and about 500 miles. SES never came back. I'm satisfied that it's fixed.


----------



## MRDCruze (3 mo ago)

BDCCruze said:


> did the fuel injector correction reset


You mentioned earlier you didn't have a way to do a fuel injector reset, then later you did a couple. How were you able to do it? 

Mine's been doing similar but with cylinder #1. No noticeable decrease in power/mpg or smell of fuel. I swapped cylinders 1 and 2's injectors to see if the code followed the injector and it didn't (stayed on #1). I also put in a healthy dose of Hot Shot Diesel Extreme... and now my gas mileage seems to have dropped quite a bit. I'm wondering if I need to reset or relearn anything. I'm sure it's not bad gas since it's been on for months and I've filled at various multiple stations.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

MRDCruze said:


> You mentioned earlier you didn't have a way to do a fuel injector reset, then later you did a couple. How were you able to do it?
> 
> Mine's been doing similar but with cylinder #1. No noticeable decrease in power/mpg or smell of fuel. I swapped cylinders 1 and 2's injectors to see if the code followed the injector and it didn't (stayed on #1). I also put in a healthy dose of Hot Shot Diesel Extreme... and now my gas mileage seems to have dropped quite a bit. I'm wondering if I need to reset or relearn anything. I'm sure it's not bad gas since it's been on for months and I've filled at various multiple stations.


I found that the Autel based Wal-Mart (Hyper Tough) Bluetooth scan tool that I had has an injector reset function on it. That menu was hidden until after I connected it to the car.

I noticed my MPG was down quite a bit for almost a month. I take the same route and go the same speed every day so I know if environmental conditions are right what my 30 mile bar trend should look like under economy. Then when the SES came on I start putting the pieces together. After replacing the injector my MPG returned to normal and has stayed where it should be.

However, I think the injector reset is only needed as a troubleshooting step or if you want to immediately clear the code. The code should clear on it's own if the problem goes away but it may take a day or two after replacing the injector. Keep in mind I didn't program in the new injector (a different function than reset), so the car did run weird for a while (odd idles, surging,etc) and within 2 days it was back to normal after the car relearned on it's own. There is a video on YouTube where a guy did all 4 and did not reprogram them and he reported the same odd behavior for a day or two as well, so I was comfortable just trying it.


----------



## MRDCruze (3 mo ago)

Thanks for clarifying that. I was thinking there may have been a special relearn/program function for the injectors that I didn't have.

I do have a scan tool I've been using (not the Autel one... although I may end up getting it since it looks like a good one upon reading into it) to "clear" the code occasionally. However, it always came back like it was hard-coded. Sometimes within a few seconds or sometimes after driving over 100 miles, and only for cylinder 1. So I switched cylinders 1 and 2's injectors but the code stayed on #1 oddly enough.

I disconnected the battery a couple of weeks ago for a few hours while I was wiring in fog lights and the code disappeared and hasn't come back for over 600 miles now for some reason, knock on wood. I drive about 80 miles every on the same highway so it's easy to see changes in MPG. My MPG is still a little down from normal but at least the code is gone. Time will tell if it comes back.

Thanks again for your help!


----------

